# Fs: 40g complete + breeding group g. Altifrons 250$ need gone ASAP.



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys this sucks but I have to let the tank go due to personal reasons. Tank is 40g breeder? seems a bit more (36x17x17) with a breeding group of g.altifrons (proven breeders, got fries from last weeks spawn in a tumbler right now).

This includes:

Rena xp3 full of bioballs and sponges + all the attachments I can find.
eheim jager 300w heater
Plenty of white pfs
DIY STAND/Canopy.

Looking to sell together before parting out.
300$ takes the whole thing.

Pictures are 
These guys are much more stunning in person.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump. 100 takes the breeding group.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping it back to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

These guys need to go ASAP, 250$ if everything is picked up by tomorrow.Will include all the wood in the tank.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

wednesday bump. taking piranha trades. lemem know what you have


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump, they're already starting to breed again. heres a video


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Saturday bump, take the breeding group for 80$ if picked up by this weekend


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wow thats a good deal, nice fishies free bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> wow thats a good deal, nice fishies free bump


thanks, forgot to mention I can drop off if buyer pays for gas. Can also meet somewhere nearby.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

sunday bump. more pictures to entice potential buyers


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

monday bump, the geps really need to go.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it some more.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks on hold, geos have to go before. 70$ pick up asap.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

At work bump.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday bump.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

